# simply little install in an accord coupe for a DIYMA memer



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

did this one acutally a coupla weeks back and never got around to upload the pics.

a fellow diyma member wanted to do a very simple install in his accord coupe that sounded pretty decent for a low budget, and utilizing the equipment he already had.

goals:

1. good SQ on a budget

2. take up as little room as possible in the trunk.

he provided me with an alpine 9853 headunit and two JL amps, and i got him a pair of DLS MS6a for front components and an idq10 for sub.

so here is the 9853 in the dash










the MS6A midbass were installed inthe stock location via 3/4" spacers and the door dampened



















and like the TLs, the tweeters were installed in the stock top of the dahs locations. i took the stock tweeter mount apart, cut a hole in it, rewrapped it in grille cloth and secured the DLS tweeter.



















moving to the trunk, so the idea is to save as much sapce as possible, so i went with an infloor sub box and side moutned amp rack, all told, he lost virtually no trunk space.

here is the closed up view:



















and opened up:

the idq10 is in the floor trimmed in some black CF vinyl, and a JL 300/4 is on the left side, poewring the ms6a active with a 500/1 on the right side for the idq10, with a little window to see into them...





































thats it, for the budget it acutally sounds not bad, wih the onboard eq, 3 way xover and time alignment, we were able to get a pretty good center image with good stage...tonality is not too bad either 

the amp support with wiring:


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I would have covered the tweeter with the grill cloth. It would help keep it dust free also.


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks damn good.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

So whos is it?


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

did you do any deadening in the trunk?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

covering DLS tweets with grillecloth makes it look really really weird, i did that acutally, just did not like the way it looked...check the attached pic for an idea of what it looks like. 

the trunk is not dampened except for right belowt he spare tire well. i have yet to hear the phyiscal floor of a car rattling as its pretty darn thick metal hehe...

i acutally have no idea hwat he goes by on the forum, but hes on here  Alphakenny knows perhaps?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

i saw and listened to this car. Darryl (fiveonetvvo) brought his car over to my house for a look see and i love the simplicity of the trunk. What was most impressive was how the system sounded. DLS never ceases to disappoint in the midrange/highs area. Very well balanced, especially for such a budget comp set. Midbass needs some help but overall i think it's well worth the money. Great job Bing!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> covering DLS tweets with grillecloth makes it look really really weird, i did that acutally, just did not like the way it looked...check the attached pic for an idea of what it looks like.
> 
> the trunk is not dampened except for right belowt he spare tire well. i have yet to hear the phyiscal floor of a car rattling as its pretty darn thick metal hehe...
> 
> i acutally have no idea hwat he goes by on the forum, but hes on here  Alphakenny knows perhaps?


Yeah it does look funky, I'd still go that way though just for the dust prevention


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> covering DLS tweets with grillecloth makes it look really really weird, i did that acutally, just did not like the way it looked...check the attached pic for an idea of what it looks like.
> 
> the trunk is not dampened except for right belowt he spare tire well. i have yet to hear the phyiscal floor of a car rattling as its pretty darn thick metal hehe...
> 
> i acutally have no idea hwat he goes by on the forum, but hes on here  Alphakenny knows perhaps?



what i plan to do with my tweeters is mount them behind apillar(but still have hole opening) and grip the pillar with grill clothe. so its mad stealth.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> what i plan to do with my tweeters is mount them behind apillar(but still have hole opening) and grip the pillar with grill clothe. so its mad stealth.


yeah acutlly i am thinking about do that on my own car, though i doublt i have enough space bheind there for a seas ref 27 hehe...now scion Xbs...those are awesome for it


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> covering DLS tweets with grillecloth makes it look really really weird, i did that acutally, just did not like the way it looked...check the attached pic for an idea of what it looks like.
> 
> the trunk is not dampened except for right belowt he spare tire well. i have yet to hear the phyiscal floor of a car rattling as its pretty darn thick metal hehe...
> 
> i acutally have no idea hwat he goes by on the forum, but hes on here  Alphakenny knows perhaps?



LOL!! That tweeter with the grill cloth on it looks like something from Alien. 

Nice work Bing! I always enjoy how clean your installs are. It's a shame that more installers don't do things this way. Flash and bling are just not my thing I guess.

Zach


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> LOL!! That tweeter with the grill cloth on it looks like something from Alien.
> 
> Nice work Bing! I always enjoy how clean your installs are. It's a shame that more installers don't do things this way. Flash and bling are just not my thing I guess.
> 
> Zach


I hate flash and bling too! if I lived closer i would most definitely higher Simplicity Sound if I were ever to take it to a shop


----------



## Deckdout2 (Feb 23, 2008)

I like the room you left in the trunk in terms of space. Most installs these days needs that.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Deckdout2 said:


> I like the room you left in the trunk in terms of space. Most installs these days needs that.


I think you will like mine then  I have a sedan version of this accord


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I love your installs Simplicity...I pick up new tricks and ideas every time!


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

simplicityinsound.com needs some serious work.


That website is dogcrap.... sorry Bing. But your site does NOT reflect your installation talents.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

dude ...absolutely love the way you do all your installs.... great setup...


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

bigabe said:


> simplicityinsound.com needs some serious work.
> 
> 
> That website is dogcrap.... sorry Bing. But your site does NOT reflect your installation talents.


... ???.. I wouldn't go that far with that statement... I think it is a great website .. lovin the DLS 2007 Lexus IS350!...


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Megalomaniac said:


> what i plan to do with my tweeters is mount them behind apillar(but still have hole opening) and grip the pillar with grill clothe. so its mad stealth.





simplicityinsound said:


> yeah acutlly i am thinking about do that on my own car, though i doublt i have enough space bheind there for a seas ref 27 hehe...now scion Xbs...those are awesome for it


Check out the morel CR103's. They are flat as heck, and the waveguide protects the dome from damage inside a panel. Also a certain Internet personality we all know loves those tweeters, so running them could be construed as a large middle finger to him.

Bing, check out my thread about the hiquphon in the reviews section. If your A-pillar is large enough, I think we could do some REALLY neat things with those guys!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hehe, as far as my website goes, i know it needs work, i have a ton of standing offers to revise it..and hell, being a graudate of one of hte best computer schools in the country, I do have a pretty good idea of what i need...the problem is the time, rather hte lack there of, to properly sit down with a designer and go over what i need  

but what i do have there, in the basic template format, is something simple and straight forward and serves the purpose well, as long as you dont use firefox to view it lol...

simple pics with direct linking to threads, it has worked well for me over the past 3 years 

when i find osmetime, i will see about revising it hehe


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

SiS: Where did you get the carbon vinyl? 

Hopefully somewhere online.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

a few places have htem, i get it from selectproducts.com

b


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> covering DLS tweets with grillecloth makes it look really really weird, i did that acutally, just did not like the way it looked...check the attached pic for an idea of what it looks like.
> 
> the trunk is not dampened except for right belowt he spare tire well. i have yet to hear the phyiscal floor of a car rattling as its pretty darn thick metal hehe...
> 
> i acutally have no idea hwat he goes by on the forum, but hes on here  Alphakenny knows perhaps?


In that position, would it have been possible to make a 'drop box' for it? In other words, make a small frame-box that extends below the tweeter location, and install the tweeter on that, then use the stock grill to hide it?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> In that position, would it have been possible to make a 'drop box' for it? In other words, make a small frame-box that extends below the tweeter location, and install the tweeter on that, then use the stock grill to hide it?


from what i saw, that owuld have required a bit of hacking to fit hte tweeter below it...

b


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Bing,
Another nice install!
Quick question: did he have to lose the spare for the sub box to fit?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah...the spare it gone, he didnt care about it,


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

cedoman said:


> ... ???.. I wouldn't go that far with that statement... I think it is a great website .. lovin the DLS 2007 Lexus IS350!...


Look at it with a browser other than IE and you'll see my problem.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah i know, its odd, which is why on the page it says if seeing double overstacked images, reopen the page in IE


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

really simple clean install Bing, I like it alot...

B-


----------



## rasahman (Jan 28, 2007)

clean and neat!! 
now i'm thinking of doing something similiar with my install. how did you actually secure those mdf boards to the trunk floor and wall?pics of those would be great...
from what i see,it looks like there's a gap at the top where water may splash through.any problem opening the trunk when it rains without affecting the amps?


----------



## Zorasmiles (May 1, 2008)

very nice, clean and space saving install..good job!!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

i know this is a old thread but i have the same car with a 3/4 spacer and mach audio 6 in halfs and the door panel is off just a little bit by the speaker. is the door panel hitting the speaker? i cant see it.


----------



## honza440 (Aug 22, 2009)

nice install (as usual)


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

nah, nothing is close to hitting the speaker cone as far as the door goes. 

b


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

the door panel doesnt hit the speaker cone? i just dont want the speaker slaping the door panel and i can not tell if it is going to. the dsl set you used is really close to the size of the mach audio mids i am using.


----------



## ilovetacos (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice install! Very clean.


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> nah, nothing is close to hitting the speaker cone as far as the door goes.
> 
> b


nice work


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

optimaprime said:


> the door panel doesnt hit the speaker cone? i just dont want the speaker slaping the door panel and i can not tell if it is going to. the dsl set you used is really close to the size of the mach audio mids i am using.


Have you tried it? I doubt that you will hit it. But if it does you will hear it. I have the sedan version and I too noted there's a fair bit of distance there.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

not yet i have to due the other door and wire up my amps. i get about 2 hours to work onit at a time.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well, i definetly would not have let the car go back to the customer if the spekaer is slapping against the door, thats for sure 

you should be fine if you use the right space. 

b


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

i shall see what happens shorty


----------

